# Avoid 88 Pet World



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I sent them to HWS website and Hedgehog Central but they are still very much sticking to their guns.

Email I received.

Hi I thank you for your information but I have spoken to many breeders and vets from which I have gotten my info from. If fed the proper diet and kept in the proper caging average life span is 7 but they can live up until 10 years old. Also after looking at your sites they are out dated. Cat food should NEVER be fed to a hedgehog and that is probably why your hedgies are only living 3-5 years. If you would like real info on hedgehogs feel free to come in so we can help educate you on the proper nutrition and care. Thank you for your time.

Here is there website.
http://88petworld.com/exotic-animals.php


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this. It seems like they are giving misleading info because 7-10 year life span is no where near the norm, there are some hedgies that make it there but not a majority the way they make it sound. I wonder if they checked out the forums or the actual website, there is some really dated info for the website but the forums have the most current information out there. I went and checked out their site and couldn't find any care info page but it would be interesting to know what kind of Hedgehog Food they are feeding because there isn't any that I know of from my research that would make the cut. I think I remember hearing about this pet store before in the past but thank you for sharing with us because it's always good to know.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I just really wonder where they get _their_ information from. Ugh.

I also think that e-mail was just really rude and condescending. Even if they did have accurate information, I couldn't imagine dealing with someone with that kind of attitude!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

NoDivision said:


> I just really wonder where they get _their_ information from. Ugh.
> 
> I also think that e-mail was just really rude and condescending. Even if they did have accurate information, I couldn't imagine dealing with someone with that kind of attitude!


I totally agree, I couldn't get the words out but was thinking the exact same thing. I think another part that I didn't like is they insinuated that the reason the hedgies are dieing at 3-5 years is because of lack of care and that their care is so superior that theirs live 7-10 years. There is so many people on here that treat there hedgehogs like priceless members of their family that I found it very insulting.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

You're welcome. From what I gather they think cat food is the reason our hedgehogs don't live as long as theirs seem to.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The oldest hog i've heard of was 11 and it was fed Meow Mix.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Meow mix! Love it.

I mean really... with all the breeders and owners here who have been doing this for what, decades? If there was a magic hedgehog food that made our hogs live for 10 years don't you think we'd know about it?


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Cat food is bad for hedgehogs? Really? That's just ridiculous! Exactly, LarryT, MeowMix...strangly enough, hedgehogs don't meow, so that must mean....it wasn't specifically hedgehog food! Wow! I never knew that! (If its not blatantly obvious, I'm very much enjoying my sarcasm at this ridiculously idiotic pet store) It's just...obnoxiously ignorant that they would tell you that if you "would like real info on hedgehogs feel free to come in so we can help you"


----------



## Craberant (Dec 26, 2013)

I went there and the lady that helped me was so creepy and unenthusiastic. We were very excited to be buying our first hedgehog and she had this look that said, "Calm down I just want to go home" and the store was very dirty. They have this pitbull walking over the store and I was allergic so I nicely asked, "I am allergic could you please keep your dog in the back room?" And the owner did nothing and I had the worst allergic reaction. Also they made us buy stuff that isn't needed for a baby hedgehog such as vitamin and calcium powder, wet food, wet tail drops and a sandpaper insert. The food they gave us wasn't touched by our hedgehog and it contains fillers like wheat, corn and alfalfa. It also contained peanuts; a toxic food for hedgehogs. Our hedgehog lived a span of three weeks and died of a virus that could've only be spread by another hedgehog, and when we told the owner he was very hesitant to what the specialist had to say and denied everything that made him look bad. DO NOT GO THERE!


----------



## veronica_cap (Dec 27, 2013)

Crap. This is where I'm getting my hedgie. I'm a bit worried now, but my friend has been there (she got the cutest ferret there) and said it was a good pet store? I'm actually pretty scared now  I already paid for the hedgie...


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow. How rude. It is really strange, however, that a local pet store near me told me the same exact thing. I wasnt buying a hedgehog, just getting him a new house, but I took a look at their hogs and he told me they live up to 9 years. I mentioned the cat food I give my guy and he told me that was outdated information and I should give him cat food. Where are people getting this information from? I can see the hedgehog food part, but why do they think the hogs live so long when they dont?


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh and he also told me that hedgehogs dont need wheels, in fact, he wouldnt recommend them because they poop all over them. WHAT!? Wrong! lol


----------



## Dizzurvive (Dec 17, 2016)

They sell this:
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/heco32oz.html

I go there often for my babygirl.
But she hates their dry food and the wet food gives her diarrhea. I feed her blue buffalo now


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the dates on threads before posting. This thread is from 2014.


----------

